# Missing Guide Info WTF



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

2 times today this message popped up on my 46 inch HD Screen. Missing Guide Info: Your receiver has not received guide information from the satellite for the past 4 hours Please contact DIRECTV. This has never happend before. What is going on?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Sounds like you should Please contact DIRECTV.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Well I selected ok and everything went back to working fine. All of my Guide Data is there. It worked fine for a while then it popped back up on the screen again. I select ok and the message goes away and all my channels are working fine. I did a reset on the receiver that has been getting the message my other receiver in the other room has not shown the message. It's just the receiver in the den where I have been watching television.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

What dish do you have?
What are the signal strengths?


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

i did a reset and it seems everything is fine now.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I tmight be fine, but you could also have sat reception issues that are causing the guide data not to populate correctly. So it might just end up coming back again in the next day or so. Check your sat signal strengths and what dish you have and we can tell you if that is the issue or not.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Any chance you're from Mississippi or one of the other states that are under the influence of Isaac?

If your view of 119W is obscured by Isaac, that would explain why you're having guide troubles.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

Msguy said:


> 2 times today this message popped up on my 46 inch HD Screen. Missing Guide Info: Your receiver has not received guide information from the satellite for the past 4 hours Please contact DIRECTV. This has never happend before. What is going on?


I had this happen on several of my receivers last week......I was wondering WTF?? when I realized there had been a REALLY nasty thunder/lightning storm the night before. Reset the only receivers I thought I was having the problem with and then they were OK...then a couple days later I saw the same issue with my upstairs DVR that I seldom actually "look" at....saw the lights on the DECA were out too...Red Button Reset cleared it all up and I was back in business.


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

I would run a system test on the unit if you get a code in the 40's call DIRECTV unless your in the Isaac influence than wait till that blows over. 
A work around if your continuing to get this OSD is to tune to a SD channel off the 101 sat the unit will default to downloading the guide from that channel and it will help reduce the OSD appearance.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Msguy said:


> 2 times today this message popped up on my 46 inch HD Screen. Missing Guide Info: Your receiver has not received guide information from the satellite for the past 4 hours Please contact DIRECTV. This has never happend before. What is going on?


In all probability your dish needs reaiming. That was the solution when I recently had the same problem. The tech also changed out a decade old LNB for a tiny new one. The Missing Guide Info message stopped after 12 hours.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Msguy said:


> 2 times today this message popped up on my 46 inch HD Screen. Missing Guide Info: Your receiver has not received guide information from the satellite for the past 4 hours Please contact DIRECTV. This has never happend before. What is going on?


I can give you a couple of clear possibilities if I know what type of ODU that you have.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I am in Mississippi and it probably was cloud cover from Issac


----------



## revolg (Apr 7, 2012)

"Msguy" said:


> I am in Mississippi and it probably was cloud cover from Issac


Maybe but also knowing his setup should help. Because if he has a slimline 5 lnb, and the 110 or 119 is blocked by a obstruction can also cause this problem as the guide is want those channel info.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

My dish is The Slimline 5 and everything is working fine


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

This is a great forum, but if a message saying "Please contact DirecTV" appears on my screen I think I would actually give them a call.

The CSR's don't bite...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

billsharpe said:


> This is a great forum, but if a message saying "Please contact DirecTV" appears on my screen I think I would actually give them a call.
> 
> The CSR's don't bite...


Regrettably, more than a few of them suck.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

harsh said:


> Regrettably, more than a few of them suck.


When was the last time that you spoke with one? :grin:


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> This is a great forum, but if a message saying "Please contact DirecTV" appears on my screen I think I would actually give them a call.
> 
> The CSR's don't bite...


Or if you're getting a 24 hour long feeder band dumping non-stop, mostly HEAVY rain on you, you just consider THAT is the problem...


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

If you have a slimeline-5, then you will get the message if you are tuned to a channel on the 103 satellite and you have lost the signal from the 119 satellite. The best workaround I have found is to tune to a SD channel (I used DIY Network) before you turn off your receiver. That way, while you are not actually watching anything, your receiver is getting the guide data from the 101 satellite.

The two long term fixes are to realign the dish if that will help to get the signal from 119 or to switch the LNB to a slimeline-3, which always gets the guide data from 101. I had neighbors trees blocking my view to 119, but since I am on the East Coast and do not care about Spanish Language programming, I had no need for 119. I replaced my slimeline- with a slimeline-3 and have not had any problems since.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

This "119 guide data" situation still puzzles me.

So if you have HD and a slimline 5 dish, the receiver tries to get it's guide data from the 119 but if you have a slimline 3 it gets it from the 101?

What satellite do MY receivers get their guide data from since I get the 101, 110, and 119? (I don't have HD)


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> This "119 guide data" situation still puzzles me.
> 
> So if you have HD and a slimline 5 dish, the receiver tries to get it's guide data from the 119 but if you have a slimline 3 it gets it from the 101?
> 
> What satellite do MY receivers get their guide data from since I get the 101, 110, and 119? (I don't have HD)


With non-SWM HD, the receiver gets guide data from either 101 or 119, depending which HD satellite you are tuned to, as it changes back and forth due to the stack plan.
SWM always gets it from 101
Non-HD gets it from 101 if tuned to a national channel or 119 if tuned to a local or 119 channel I believe.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

billsharpe said:


> This is a great forum, but if a message saying "Please contact DirecTV" appears on my screen I think I would actually give them a call.


Most people here would not, at least until they had tried to grok the situation with the help of the vast experience represented here. [including several non-subs of DirecTV.]

I, for one, pride myself for solving technical problems without calling the Mfg. or provider unless necessary.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> With non-SWM HD, the receiver gets guide data from either 101 or 119, depending which HD satellite you are tuned to, as it changes back and forth due to the stack plan.
> SWM always gets it from 101
> Non-HD gets it from 101 if tuned to a national channel or 119 if tuned to a local or 119 channel I believe.


Makes sense since the guide data is obviously transmitted both on the 101 and the 119. (Otherwise, how would folks with 18" single LNB dish get guide data?)

I wonder why they don't transmit the guide data on the HD satellites? What if someone records LOTS of HD shows and both of their DVR's tuners are tuned to the HD satellites for many hours? No guide data update?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Makes sense since the guide data is obviously transmitted both on the 101 and the 119. (Otherwise, how would folks with 18" single LNB dish get guide data?)
> 
> I wonder why they don't transmit the guide data on the HD satellites? What if someone records LOTS of HD shows and both of their DVR's tuners are tuned to the HD satellites for many hours? No guide data update?


I believe all HD receivers have a third tuner for guide data only.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Davenlr" said:


> I believe all HD receivers have a third tuner for guide data only.


Essentially. It doesn't count as a third tuner for end user applications, not sure it's really a third tuner like the normal ones.


----------



## Lowry666 (Sep 24, 2006)

Can anyone tell me which transponders on which sats have the guide info? I seem to be having the same problem as the original poster, and maybe my dish in need of a tuneup.

Thanks,
Lowry


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Most people here would not, at least until they had tried to grok the situation with the help of the vast experience represented here. [including several non-subs of DirecTV.]
> 
> I, for one, pride myself for solving technical problems without calling the Mfg. or provider unless necessary.


I bet you don't stop to ask for driving directions either.  :lol:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Lowry666 said:


> Can anyone tell me which transponders on which sats have the guide info?


The transponder information isn't particularly useful as you cannot reasonably peak to a particular transponder.

Which slots have the guide data depends on your LNB configuration. Do you know specifically which LNB setup you have (single, Phase III, Ka/Ku 3, Ka/Ku 5)?

If you have a whole slot (or evens or odds) that are giving you poor CONUS signals, that's where you probably need to be concerned.


----------

